# New owner - tips and tricks?



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

This weekend, my husband and I brought home a gorgeous 11-week old male Vizsla. He was needing to be rehomed because of allergies, and all the stars aligned and we got our new baby. This is a breed I’ve been researching for awhile now and one I am looking forward to taking this adventure with. We named him Lazlo (having to change his old name since he shared it with my husband haha). 
He has been incredible so far. Has sit, lay down, stay, come, and potty commands all mastered. He’s 95% potty trained and let’s us know very clearly when he needs to go out (paws the front door). He loves his crate and will often sit in it for a minute or two before actually getting out when we open it for him. He also loves to help as we are moving into our new place by picking up and chewing on anything that falls out of the boxes. The amount of chewing has been unbelievable, even with all the things I read regarding it. 
So here come the questions - what are some commands you think a vizsla needs to know, and how did you teach your dog? He is so smart, but I’ve never had a dog with this level of intelligence before and I want to make sure I’m prioritizing teaching the most useful commands. 
Next - what are some mentally stimulating activities that your V enjoys? We already have a wealth of physical activities available to use with different mountain ranges surrounding the area we live, but I know that mental stimulation is also important is creating a healthy, happy dog.
Lastly - he is not that into his food. He loves treats and gets so excited when we put his food down, but will seldom finish a bowl. Do they get bored of their food? Is there something you’ve found your dog really enjoys to eat consistently?
I am looking forward to a lot more walks in the future. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

Oh! And here are some photos of the boy


----------



## CanadianVizsla (Mar 5, 2021)

Congratulations! He is so cute  Our guy is 8.5 mos old. We are still working on down, drop it, off and recall. It's an ongoing battle especially since he is big enough to counter surf now. Mo is not a huge eater either. I will put some fish oil on his kibble to try to get him interested. Good luck!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Cute pup. Looks like you won the V lottery with how chill he is! Maybe you will skip the land shark phase . As for food, we found Ellie went through phases where she would chow down every last bit, then switch for some days being picky and not eating right away and leaving a bunch of food left. Looks like it is normal for the breed. Of course always have the pup checked first to make sure there isn't anything medically wrong and he is the proper weight range before letting it ride. Be mindful that many vets will think a V is underweight or doesn't have enough padding around the body. Seems a little bit of rib is normal to see, but if you start seeing pointy hip bones it is time to watch out.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

if you can find a vizsla training or meeting group in your area that can be an immense help. you can then see what and how other vizsla people are teaching this breed. they are truly versatile, hence you see them in so many areas (from bomb and epilepsy detecting to agility champion or national field trial winner, the list is really endless). 
what i have been doing with my boys at the beginning was a mixture of safety related commands and skills (leave it, drop it, stay or whoa, recall and crate training is super useful in my experience to start right at the getgo, sit i only teach them at a later stage). puppy attention span is very short, most vizslas on top of that really like fun and to play. so mixing up play with training can be very useful and enjoyable. we play with the 3 and 5 year old boys daily 2-3 times with toys and there is a lot of commands mixed in, even hunting and rally obedience ones - just as you mentioned they are very intelligent. 

food wise: what and how are you feeding your pup? sometimes that needs adjustment to entice eating, sometimes they are just still learning the new environment, and some are just too busy to focus on their food.

oh, and Lazlo is gorgeous!


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Cute pup. Looks like you won the V lottery with how chill he is! Maybe you will skip the land shark phase . As for food, we found Ellie went through phases where she would chow down every last bit, then switch for some days being picky and not eating right away and leaving a bunch of food left. Looks like it is normal for the breed. Of course always have the pup checked first to make sure there isn't anything medically wrong and he is the proper weight range before letting it ride. Be mindful that many vets will think a V is underweight or doesn't have enough padding around the body. Seems a little bit of rib is normal to see, but if you start seeing pointy hip bones it is time to watch out.


We really do feel like such winners with him! He’s definitely an active boy, and has had a couple cases of the zoomies (which had my husband and I in stitches over the way he tucked his tail to run as fast as he could). He calms down very quickly and easily, and will sit quietly and/or sleep wherever we are (car, house, outside) as long as we’ve had some good play and trick time. He does occasionally get a little wired and starts sharking, but I’ve found he stops very quickly if I pull out some treats and make him practice his commands. I think it might be a boredom thing when he does it? Sorry for the ages long response haha but thank you for sharing about Ellie and her food habits! Lazlo seems similar - he will sometimes eat as though he’s never been fed in his life, and other we will only be able to coax him to take a few bites. He’s definitely a bit ribby, but no overly visible hip bones. He has his next vet appointment in a few days time, and I’ll make sure to ask about his weight. Thanks again!


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

CanadianVizsla said:


> Congratulations! He is so cute  Our guy is 8.5 mos old. We are still working on down, drop it, off and recall. It's an ongoing battle especially since he is big enough to counter surf now. Mo is not a huge eater either. I will put some fish oil on his kibble to try to get him interested. Good luck!


Last night, as we were eating dinner (the first time we’ve eaten in front of him when he hasn’t been resting in his crate) he was crying and jumping up on our legs. But we ignored him, and after about 5 minutes he lay down at our feet and slept through the rest of dinner. Fingers crossed we can keep that up and not have him jumping on tables! 
The drop it command is a big one in our house currently (mouthy boy), and we do have to sometimes manually make him release but when he does we give him lots of praise so hopefully it starts clicking soon? The fish oil tip is definitely one I’ll look into! Thank you


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

Gabica said:


> if you can find a vizsla training or meeting group in your area that can be an immense help. you can then see what and how other vizsla people are teaching this breed. they are truly versatile, hence you see them in so many areas (from bomb and epilepsy detecting to agility champion or national field trial winner, the list is really endless).
> what i have been doing with my boys at the beginning was a mixture of safety related commands and skills (leave it, drop it, stay or whoa, recall and crate training is super useful in my experience to start right at the getgo, sit i only teach them at a later stage). puppy attention span is very short, most vizslas on top of that really like fun and to play. so mixing up play with training can be very useful and enjoyable. we play with the 3 and 5 year old boys daily 2-3 times with toys and there is a lot of commands mixed in, even hunting and rally obedience ones - just as you mentioned they are very intelligent.
> 
> food wise: what and how are you feeding your pup? sometimes that needs adjustment to entice eating, sometimes they are just still learning the new environment, and some are just too busy to focus on their food.
> ...


The vizsla group sounds like an amazing idea! We are almost done with vaccinations and I’m looking forward to him getting to meet more dogs outside of my families three (who he definitely loves more than they love him haha - he uses his paws to almost punch? when he is playing with them). I also want to look into agility courses for him! Minus the times when his body is moving faster than his feet and he runs headlong into things, he seems already pretty coordinated.
Food-wise, we are feeding him Blue Buffalo (puppy kibble). It was what we were given by the woman we got him from, but I’m open to more research and suggestions about better food. We feed him 3 times a day and he likes dinner the best. Breakfast he will only really eat well if we have a really good play and snuggle first (otherwise he seems to distracted). Lunch is really hit or miss. We’re feeding him about 3/4-1 cup of food at each feeding (which was a little more than recommended but he’s such a lanky, ribby pup haha).


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I personally think that you are very much on the correct path with him. Keep doing what you're doing and by next summer, you'll have an amazing all day, everyday, partner.
The "sharkies" are just a method of puppy play he is trying to engage you in, and they do tend to get more "assertive" when they get tired and need to be put away for a sleep. Kind of like over tired children.
The "zoomies" will continue. They have nothing to do with energy levels. I've had Finn out for 2-3hours in the woods and he will sometimes go through a short zoomie session when he gets out truck at home. It is funny to watch them.
As far as what commands to teach? The sky is the limit, and really depends on what you want to do with your boy. They will nail the basic commands in a few short weeks, but 6 months from now he will go through a phase where it's as if you've never trained him. This will last for a few months. All part of growing up I guess.
The two most important commands, that may one day save your dog's life, are "STAY" and "COME". These are absolutely essential commands. The Vizlsa can run in excess of 40mph. It doesn't take but a few seconds for them to get in trouble given the correct circumstance. "Whoa,Stay, and Come". Nail those commands and everything will fall out from there.
For mental stimulation? The best thing I know of is to get them to a large forested/woodland area, safe from cars, and larger predators ,and just "give them their nose". Genetics and instinct will take it from there.
As for training, find a group that is oriented toward working dogs. The atypical obedience classes offered are okay if you have no foundation, but the techniques are often "dominance based", and they will not work on a Vizsla for the long haul. The Vizsla is trained with a firm voice and a gentle hand. I really don't think you need "basic obedience" classes. It sounds as if you already have the foundation, and are just a little uncertain inhow to apply it.
The other component of training is to have a plan. Have goals. Find something you're interested in and work a plan backward from the two year mark. Agility, Dock Diving, water sports, Search and rescue, hunt training, etc are just a few of the activities a Vizsla can excel at.
Most importantly, make your new boy a valued, included member of the household and you'll be surprised at how many things will work themself out given just time.
You didn't specify what allergies he has If you're comfortable with detailing them, it's an odds on bet that someone else here has experience with them.
Congrat's on your newest family member. He's very handsome.


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

gunnr said:


> I personally think that you are very much on the correct path with him. Keep doing what you're doing and by next summer, you'll have an amazing all day, everyday, partner.
> The "sharkies" are just a method of puppy play he is trying to engage you in, and they do tend to get more "assertive" when they get tired and need to be put away for a sleep. Kind of like over tired children.
> The "zoomies" will continue. They have nothing to do with energy levels. I've had Finn out for 2-3hours in the woods and he will sometimes go through a short zoomie session when he gets out truck at home. It is funny to watch them.
> As far as what commands to teach? The sky is the limit, and really depends on what you want to do with your boy. They will nail the basic commands in a few short weeks, but 6 months from now he will go through a phase where it's as if you've never trained him. This will last for a few months. All part of growing up I guess.
> ...


Wow, thank you for all that validation! I am so excited already about the dog he is going to grow into and I want to really make sure I set him up for success. 
We definitely need to work on COME with distractions, which I think will be easier to do once he’s a bit older and at parks and out on trails. So fingers crossed that goes smoothly!
As for the allergies, it was a member of her family who was allergic to him, he has so far shown no sign of allergies himself (knock on wood). 
The zoomies are funny to me and the sharkies less so, but we are working on bite inhibition and hoping that starts clicking with him soon (he doesn’t respond to “ouch” or “no” when he’s in jaws mode and gets frustrated if we walk away from him and will yip and grumble at us, but redirecting with toys/treats for listening to commands and soft, calm praise usually helps).


----------



## GrettaTheVizsla (Aug 27, 2021)

How adorable!
If I were to give any advice I'd say
Touch those paws! Get them used to you touching their paws because if you don't you'll have a V terrified of nail clippings, and I speak from experience. Also, set boundaries and stick to them. I wish I would have! Now my V sleeps in my bed and is an expert begger for food! She also enjoys counter surfing. One last thing,
SOCIALIZE, SOCIALIZE SOCIALIZE!
V's are very sensitive dogs.
We all love em' though. Good luck!
Your pup is a cutie!


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

GrettaTheVizsla said:


> How adorable!
> If I were to give any advice I'd say
> Touch those paws! Get them used to you touching their paws because if you don't you'll have a V terrified of nail clippings, and I speak from experience. Also, set boundaries and stick to them. I wish I would have! Now my V sleeps in my bed and is an expert begger for food! She also enjoys counter surfing. One last thing,
> SOCIALIZE, SOCIALIZE SOCIALIZE!
> ...


Those are such great pieces of advice, thank you! We haven’t done a nail clipping yet, but I do check all his toes, webbing, and pads whenever we come back from hikes and he doesn’t mind me doing that so we seem off to a good start there!
He sleeps in his bed (or his crate or the rug at our feet), but he has started to try and jump up while we’re eating and we are adamant about people pushing him down and ignoring him when he tries. Nervous as he gets bigger though that it’s going to become a problem!
He’s incredibly friendly with every person he meets, and loves to try to go and play with the dogs he is meeting but will run away with tail tucked the first few times they engage with him. But his confidence grows and he’s really sweet with them as time passes. He loves my moms three dogs (especially the Springer spaniel who he likes a little ~too~ much if you catch my drift).


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

lazlolo said:


> Those are such great pieces of advice, thank you! We haven’t done a nail clipping yet, but I do check all his toes, webbing, and pads whenever we come back from hikes and he doesn’t mind me doing that so we seem off to a good start there!
> He sleeps in his bed (or his crate or the rug at our feet), but he has started to try and jump up while we’re eating and we are adamant about people pushing him down and ignoring him when he tries. Nervous as he gets bigger though that it’s going to become a problem!
> He’s incredibly friendly with every person he meets, and loves to try to go and play with the dogs he is meeting but will run away with tail tucked the first few times they engage with him. But his confidence grows and he’s really sweet with them as time passes. He loves my moms three dogs (especially the Springer spaniel who he likes a little ~too~ much if you catch my drift).





lazlolo said:


> This weekend, my husband and I brought home a gorgeous 11-week old male Vizsla. He was needing to be rehomed because of allergies, and all the stars aligned and we got our new baby. This is a breed I’ve been researching for awhile now and one I am looking forward to taking this adventure with. We named him Lazlo (having to change his old name since he shared it with my husband haha).
> He has been incredible so far. Has sit, lay down, stay, come, and potty commands all mastered. He’s 95% potty trained and let’s us know very clearly when he needs to go out (paws the front door). He loves his crate and will often sit in it for a minute or two before actually getting out when we open it for him. He also loves to help as we are moving into our new place by picking up and chewing on anything that falls out of the boxes. The amount of chewing has been unbelievable, even with all the things I read regarding it.
> So here come the questions - what are some commands you think a vizsla needs to know, and how did you teach your dog? He is so smart, but I’ve never had a dog with this level of intelligence before and I want to make sure I’m prioritizing teaching the most useful commands.
> Next - what are some mentally stimulating activities that your V enjoys? We already have a wealth of physical activities available to use with different mountain ranges surrounding the area we live, but I know that mental stimulation is also important is creating a healthy, happy dog.
> ...
























You
Some more recent photos of the boy (mainly because I’m obsessed with him and think people should get photos) including the one from our rainy walk that he refused to finish on his own hahaha


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Great photos of your pup! I'm quite jealous of seeing young V pups that look like they can lay down on their own during the daytime! He looks quite comfortable at just laying in the grass or on the carpet. We rejoiced when Ellie for the first time on her own laid down by herself during the day on the livingroom carpet when she was 4.5 months old. The first few months she was always moving unless it was a prescribed crate nap time or time to turn in on the couch in the evening.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

lazlolo said:


> View attachment 103646
> View attachment 103647
> View attachment 103648
> You
> Some more recent photos of the boy (mainly because I’m obsessed with him and think people should get photos) including the one from our rainy walk that he refused to finish on his own hahaha


Only advice is just love him, which you so obviously do!
We’re first time Vizsla owners and feel so blessed to have chosen such an amazing breed ❤


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Never enough vizsla photos in my view. Keep them coming


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Great photos of your pup! I'm quite jealous of seeing young V pups that look like they can lay down on their own during the daytime! He looks quite comfortable at just laying in the grass or on the carpet. We rejoiced when Ellie for the first time on her own laid down by herself during the day on the livingroom carpet when she was 4.5 months old. The first few months she was always moving unless it was a prescribed crate nap time or time to turn in on the couch in the evening.


He’s very good at (can’t think of another word besides this) self-soothing and settling. It’s so nice! Frankly the only times I’m like “what have I done” is when he gets very mouthy or right before his evening walk when he is tearing through the house hahah. He’s a very close to perfect boy! With a lot of cute personality. Sometimes he’ll even lay down on walks which always surprises me! I think it helps that we’ve started doing pretty frequent off leash hikes with him (and I’m seeing how true the velcro title is!) and they’re getting him nice and tired out. Probably because he’s barrels around through the grass like a little rocket! I got these photos the other day and they have been cracking me up.


----------



## lazlolo (Aug 11, 2021)

Mrs M said:


> Only advice is just love him, which you so obviously do!
> We’re first time Vizsla owners and feel so blessed to have chosen such an amazing breed ❤


I can’t imagine why people own other breeds! He’s such a joy


----------

